# Tax system Canada



## Matt5791 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi there - new to the forum following an interest to moving to Canada. Both my wife and I have family in Alberta.

I am sure the question of Tax has been addressed on this forum before, but I have had diffulty finding a search facility - so I hope I'm not boring everyone with my questions.

1. How does the direct tax system measure up to that of the UK? I know that you could probably write a book on this, but in terms of direct taxation (income tax etc.) for a professional person, I was wondering if anyone had a rough apprasial of this?

2. Is there an equivilent of NIC contributions in Canada? and if not what would be the typical cost of insuring for health cover?

As a business owner in the UK NIC can be a real killer due to the additional employer contributions. Are there any similar contributions for Employers in Canada?

3. How about local taxation - by this I mean the equivilent of Council tax?


I have other questions too, but I think this is easily enough for my first post.

Many thanks indeed to anyone who has a moment to have a look at these questions.

Matt


----------



## Alminka (Jul 11, 2008)

i'm new in Canada, too, no job yet and don't know much about taxes myself but try this link of Canada Revenue Agency - i think quite helpful:
it even has downloadable guides for newcomers (which i'm still about to read...) 

One thing I learnt - we pay 13% tax (5% GST+8%PST) for every purchase in every store, but presumably government will return this money (or part of it, don' know for sure yet) next tax year - even if you made no income this year

oops, i'm not allowd to post urls, so google canada revenue agency and go from there


----------

